
Top contributors to React (JS) - briskat
https://medium.com/@briskat/react-js-contributor-stats-deaf26993ec2
======
justinsb
Is "petehunt" really a different person from "Pete Hunt"?

~~~
briskat
Stat's are taken from git repo. In general, it's not trivial to recognize the
same person if he/she uses different names/emails. There isn't any heuristics
in place and some people can appear more than once.

